# درس نص بتأثير زجاجي مشروخ مكسور بطريقه رائعة



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يناير 2009)

​ 
الدرس المرة دي حلو قوي شخصيا عاجبني خالص​ 
اهم حاجة فية علشان تطلع نفس النتيجة دي واحلى كمان​ 
تنفذوا الخطوات بالظبط من اول خطوة لاخرها​ 
ولو وقفتوا في اي حاجة قولولي ونحلها مع بعض​ 
نبدأ الدرس بإسم إلهنا الحي يسوع المسيح​ 
اولا نفتح صفحة جديدة بيضاء وبمقاسات مناسبة

ونكتب عليها باللون الاسود ويفضل يكون خط عريض​ 
انا في تطبيقي هنا كتبت كدا​ 


​ 
وبعد كدا نضغط كلك يمين على لير الكتابة ونختار التالي:​ 


​ 
ونطبق الاعدادات التالية:وركزوا في كل جزء واحدة واحدة​ 
علشان توصلوا للنتيجة النهائية الجميلة دي​ 


​ 
تحتها​ 


​ 
اللي تحتها​ 


​ 
وتحتها​ 


​ 
كمان تحتها​ 


​ 
و تحتها برضة​ 


​ 
و آخر حاجة هنعملها​ 


​ 
والنتيجة​ 


​ 
ممكن بقى اشوف تطبيقاتكم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## SALVATION (12 يناير 2009)

_مجهود جامد فراشة
ربنا يقويكى دايما​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يناير 2009)

رووووووووووووعه يا فراشه 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى  كتير على الابداعات الرائعه ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مجهود جامد فراشة​_
> 
> _ربنا يقويكى دايما_​


 ميرسي يا توني نووووووورت الموضوع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رووووووووووووعه يا فراشه ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميرررررسى كتير على الابداعات الرائعه ​
> ...


 ميرسي كتير يا مان

منووووووووور​


----------



## Ferrari (12 يناير 2009)

موضوع هايل تسلم ايديك يا فراشة

الرب يباركِك

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يناير 2009)

ميرسي خالص يا فيراري

نورتني​


----------



## Aksios (12 يناير 2009)

تطبيقى :yahoo:​ 
انشاء الله على ايديك يا فراشة هبقة مهندس ديكوووووووور
ههههههههههههههه​ 



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يناير 2009)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> تطبيقى :yahoo:​
> 
> انشاء الله على ايديك يا فراشة هبقة مهندس ديكوووووووور
> ههههههههههههههه​
> ...


 
لا لا لا  لا كدا انت مصمم ممتاز قوق الممتاز كمان

عارف ممكن تعمل كام قول بالطريقة دي و تنزلهم في الصور المسيحية او كام اية

تسلم ايدك صراحة رووووووووووووووعة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Aksios (13 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا لا لا لا كدا انت مصمم ممتاز قوق الممتاز كمان​
> 
> عارف ممكن تعمل كام قول بالطريقة دي و تنزلهم في الصور المسيحية او كام اية​
> 
> ...


شكرا يا فراشة لولا الدروس اللى انتى عملاها و الخطوات مكنتش عرفت اعمل حاجة
و انا هتعلم منيك التصميمات بالطرق المختلفة و بعد كده اعمل زى ما قولتى اقوال اباء
باشكال مختلفة و احطها فى قسم الصور

يا ريت لو تعلمينا ازاى نعمل الشكل ده





يعنى ازاى اعمل الحدود عامله زى سحابة
و اخلى الصورة بتنور و تطفى بالطريقة دى
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 يناير 2009)

*اتفضلي ياميس
انا خلصت





اديني بقي 10 من 10
ونجمة وحاجة حلووووووووووة
انا كنت بعمل الحاجات دي
بس حكاية الزجاج
لأ الصراحة
شكرااااااااااا وعلمينا دايما​*


----------



## Scofield (13 يناير 2009)

*
والنبى يا فراشة انتى المفروض يبقى اسمك فراشة جرافيك حاجة حلوة خالص و نصيحة منى افتحى بلوجك و ابدأى نزلى شروحات مستمرة علشان يبقى كل دروسك فى مكان واحد و منعدش نلف و ندور و تبقى موسوعة فراشة جرافيك فوتوشوب التوب
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يناير 2009)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> شكرا يا فراشة لولا الدروس اللى انتى عملاها و الخطوات مكنتش عرفت اعمل حاجة
> 
> و انا هتعلم منيك التصميمات بالطرق المختلفة و بعد كده اعمل زى ما قولتى اقوال اباء
> باشكال مختلفة و احطها فى قسم الصور​
> ...


 
حاضر يا فندم وسهل برضة زي دول 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يناير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *اتفضلي ياميس​*
> 
> *انا خلصت*
> 
> ...





شطورة يا بيشو هات بقى خدك احطلك عليها نجمة ستيكر

ههههههههههههههه

هاديك تقييم على تطبيقك ابسط يا عم​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يناير 2009)

Scofield قال:


> *والنبى يا فراشة انتى المفروض يبقى اسمك فراشة جرافيك حاجة حلوة خالص و نصيحة منى افتحى بلوجك و ابدأى نزلى شروحات مستمرة علشان يبقى كل دروسك فى مكان واحد و منعدش نلف و ندور و تبقى موسوعة فراشة جرافيك فوتوشوب التوب*


 هههههههههههههههه

منا عاملة يا ريمو دروس هنا وفي البلوج 

ادخل بلوجي قسم الدروس 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




لسا جديد وبكون فية​


----------



## +pepo+ (12 يونيو 2009)

اطفطلى يا مس
انا خلاصه 










بس عايز نجمه زى بيشو اشمعنا يعنى ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## just member (12 يونيو 2009)

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يونيو 2009)

برافو يا بيبو ليك نجمة ههههههههههه

ميرسي يا جوجو على مرورك ​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2009)

بالفعل استاذة يا فراشة

انا واخد درس منك من زمان

كنت لسه عيل 

بهذه الاشياء

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي جدا كليمو ​


----------

